# I may go with this



## Cameron Logan (Mar 16, 2021)

Inspired by James I picked up this Classic and mods. I have a pro wand on the way...

My 7'x3' pantry counter has one side dedicated to espresso. My roaster is under the counter and is a work in progress.

I will have a chrome Classic and a Baby Twin ready to go next week. I'm looking forward to trying the Twin and then get rid of it.

My green (bean) corner is at the other end of the counter. I can't imagine not roasting. What a pleasure to drink fresh roasted beans at every stage and age. Another must is my cordless small counter vacuum.

I 3-D printed a dosing cup for the Vario. It's a great feature.

The magnetic timer is sweet. The bottomless PF leaves plenty of room for my scale and cup.


----------



## Cameron Logan (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

Gaggia should use that shot timer and put the PID stuff in there too, the big dial looks brilliant.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

That's a great looking Gaggia.


----------



## Cameron Logan (Mar 16, 2021)

pgarrish said:


> Gaggia should use that shot timer and put the PID stuff in there too, the big dial looks brilliant.


 Yes it does. And preinfusion...

I like gadgetry


----------



## Cameron Logan (Mar 16, 2021)

CocoLoco said:


> That's a great looking Gaggia.


 Thank you. Best part is - it makes espresso too..


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

Cameron Logan said:


> Yes it does. And preinfusion...
> 
> I like gadgetry


 I've gone old school but 'more powaa' 😂


----------



## Gemini (Apr 3, 2021)

I should very much enjoy seeing a roasting machine that fits beneath a counter. How large is it in total and how is it fired?


----------



## Cameron Logan (Mar 16, 2021)

I have 5 different roasters. 2 are air poppers...my fav is the whirly pop pictured. I cut off the knob handle and I attach a cordless drill. I use a laser thermometer and it works great.... Stovetop on high it takes 9 minutes...300 grams


----------



## Gemini (Apr 3, 2021)

That may be something I would be interested in as an alternative to hand stirring.


----------



## Cameron Logan (Mar 16, 2021)

Gemini said:


> That may be something I would be interested in as an alternative to hand stirring.


 Yeah. It allows you a free hand to check color or temp... I'm building another even simpler version.... maybe this summer. Not sure why I need so much coffee gear


----------

